# DIY CO2 Links



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-narten.html
http://www.ee.pdx.edu/~davidr/discus/articles/co2.html
http://www.petfish.net/co2.htm
Please add to this list.


----------



## depthc (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.apistoexp.com/index.php?id=articles/article_diyc02


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

good links.

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html is my favorite.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/whyCo2.htm


----------

